# Helmet Poll



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

veazer said:


> Just wanted some sort of an idea as to how many people use their helmet and for what... Not really looking for an argument about them, but feel free to discuss if ya feel the need.


lol I was just thinking of asking a similar question.

I wear one for riding. I grew up on skis without helmets but now that the trend is here I'm glad it is. I can't count how many times I wiped out and bumped my noggin. I would not have learned to board without one.

I'm curious though, people who chose not to wear one today, why do you chose not to?


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

I just basically want to know whether people wear them in the park and then ditch them on the other slopes or not... but you can search the forum for bajillions of threads about why not to. Usually it's just because people say they don't fit right, are too heavy, or are too warm.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

normally id just wear it in the park (not because the resort makes you, but because i value my head) lol but im too lazy to take it off when i go out of the park plus its saved me a few times already so i always wear one :thumbsup:


----------



## racerstf (Oct 25, 2007)

I wear mine all the time except for a powder day at a mellow resort. If it wasn't for a helmet I would have probably messed up my melon off a big jump a few weeks ago.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

I wear it all of the time. Except today when I was in my backyard park and it was like 40 degrees. I just let my sexy hair fly free.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I voted "all the time" but I don't wear one if we're doing a backyard bungee session or something. But always on the slopes.


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

I've been skiing and snowboarding for nearly 19 years. Most of my friends didn't start snowboarding until college, and they asked me why I wore a helmet. The answer is simple, get a few concussions and you'll know why.


----------



## carverboy (Jan 3, 2011)

Started wearing one for racing. Now I feel naked without it. plus the built in speakers are much more comfortable than ear buds (music for the lift rides) A good friend and very good skier lost his life when he hit his head so yeah, wear your helment! Even if you don't ride that fast some idiot going mach speed can still hit you in the head.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

It keeps my head warm, doesn't come off when I fall and keeps my goggles from coming off when I fall. There is zero reason for me to wear a stocking cap instead of my helemt.


----------



## TintedOut (Dec 21, 2009)

I wear mine as much as possible.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

24/7

If I'm on the slope I'm wearing my helmet


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I like my toque.
I'll only wear a helmet when my little girl is old enough to ride to set a good example, I wouldn't do it for my own personal safety.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Always. There's no reason not to wear it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I wear one all the time. I won't push it on just anyone, but I will chat up the benefits a great deal. I will push it on family though 

I got a mild concussion without one on a few seasons ago. Spent 200% effort to find one that fit me properly as a result. Since then, my worst spills came from regular riding. Things like ice patches can be horrible when you catch an edge 

One thing I have to mention. Helmets don't make you invincible. You shouldn't feel like superman when you put one on. If you do, then you are wearing it for the wrong reasons and might actually do more harm than good to yourself.


----------



## Deven (Dec 31, 2010)

In my first week of snowboarding I spent my first day out as most people do - on their ass, my second day out I spent 45 mnutes falling on a lesson then my girlfriend fell and broke her wrist and after a week I fell/rolled and gave myself a concussion (3 day headache). After all that, I now wear my helmet every time I go out. Just doesn't make sense to me to not wear one anymore.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Couple years ago......ridin' up the chair with a fellow boarder, he starts to make fun of my helmet. There was some ice built up on the chair from the previous day. Nice and sunny, shit dripping everywhere......all of the sudden a chunk breaks free and nails this guy in the head. It actually cut the dude, even though he had a beanie on. How's that for some instant karma!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Leo said:


> You shouldn't feel like superman when you put one on.


moral hazard, my friend.


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> Couple years ago......ridin' up the chair with a fellow boarder, he starts to make fun of my helmet. There was some ice built up on the chair from the previous day. Nice and sunny, shit dripping everywhere......all of the sudden a chunk breaks free and nails this guy in the head. It actually cut the dude, even though he had a beanie on. How's that for some instant karma!


What did you do when that happened? RTLLYAO? (Rocking-the-lift-laughing-your-ass-off?) Or were you like "shit bro, you should start wearing a helmet?"


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I would have answered "all the time", but when I'm teaching a lower level rider 5ish and below I don't wear a helmet when it is warm outside.

Helmets are great for breaking tree branches and lift bars:thumbsup:


----------



## halon1301 (Jan 15, 2011)

I just started snowboarding a few weeks ago, so I always wear a helmet. And I'll wear it all the time for good too, I took a pretty hard fall last night and cracked it 

Had a helmet save my head too many times not to wear one while doing anything with a risk of severe head injury..


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

yeah I wear mine all the time


----------



## EpicSnowPlow (Jan 1, 2011)

Rather lose a few brain cells than lose my head. Always wear my helmet even if it's cool or not.


----------



## pixxie stixx (Jan 20, 2011)

*love my bern helmet*

I always wear one. I hated them till I found my bern helemt. It is so comphy sometimes I forget I am even wearing it! 

I have seen far too many people on the red sled to not wear a helmet. Maybe if they did, they would not have had to been sledded down~


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

Always wear mine. I've been doing it for a few years, so it's just another part of equipment, like putting my gloves and goggles on.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

@AIRider is that a giro revolver? do you like that helmet? ill need a new one soon and that one seems like its nice...also is the brim actually a brim or is it just a bent out part of the helmet? (do your gogs go up in it or just sit under it?) thanks


----------



## Yukon172 (Feb 5, 2011)

Find a helmet that is warm and comfortable and then always wear it. It's a no-brainer. Why not save yourself a concussion because even if you never fall it doesn't mean someone cant run into that doesnt know what theyre doing.


----------



## ardvark666 (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm new and stupidly didn't wear one my first trip out to Stratton because there was a lot of powder. Then I got a Pro Tec B2 for my 2nd trip and took it off on my first run because it was not comfy. I have a friend who is experienced crash into a tree head first after his binding broke last week. I just went out and got the Maze cuz if it happens to a 13 year rider, it can happen to anyone. I realized that powder might be great for crashing but trees are never soft enough.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I wear a helmet. I am surprised at the poll results. I would have thought there would be more that didnt wear a helmet since it seems when I am out on the hill or mountain most don't wear a helmet which surprises me to. I believe it is their personal choice. If someone does get a head injury from crashing without a helmet and they try to hold the ski area responsible, I then have a problem with their choice...


----------



## Miguel Sanchez (Dec 25, 2010)

I have always worn a helmet, maybe not the first or second time I ever went riding, but from then on, always. Here in PA, sometimes it's more like skating on a hockey rink than sliding down a slope, so it just makes sense to up-armor a critical area like your dome.

I recently upgraded to a POC Receptor BUG. Best helmet EVAR.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

ALWAYS wear a helmet! not worth it not to. that last thing i want is for my daughter to grow up without a mom just because i wasn't responsible. and yes, i know i have gaper gap! impossible not to with the style of goggles i have :cheeky4:


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

I wear my helmet all the time, given I'm a beginner. I've had a number of times when i've taken a spill and hit my head on the ice, and heard a pretty nice sounding thonk that can only be my helmet bailing my clumsy ass.

i feel bad for beginners who go out with no head protection. I saw a man go down head first at the bottom of Cypress Mountain's bunny hill and hit his head, and he lay down there for around a minute or so. Only when i was on the top of the hill did i see him sit up again. Not a pretty sight.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

i wear my helmet all the time but only cause my helmet looks cooler than my toque.

for the record does anyone really know what the helmet actually protects you from? is it fractured skulls and debris? because it sure as hell doesn't protect you from a concussion... actually a mouth guard has a better shot at protecting you from a concussion


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

jyuen said:


> i wear my helmet all the time but only cause my helmet looks cooler than my toque.
> 
> for the record does anyone really know what the helmet actually protects you from? is it fractured skulls and debris? because it sure as hell doesn't protect you from a concussion... actually a mouth guard has a better shot at protecting you from a concussion


What? A quality helmet is the best line of defense when it comes to any type of head injury including concussion. Life altering or even life ENDING injuries can occur at speeds as slow a 2.8 mph. The Styrofoam liners in helmets are tested by the DOT and Snell to properly dissapate the force of impact evenly around the skull instead of concentrating it in an isolated spot.

I have been a professional motocross racer since age 14 and always wear a SNELL approved helmet when doing any sport that involves speed and gravity. I have experienced my share of concussions while wearing the best protection money can buy. Trust me, without those helmets I wouldn't be wrting this now.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

anyone who gets hurt and isnt wearing a helmet deserves whatever happens to them...its just ignorant man :dunno:


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Helmets make you look taller...


----------



## Brentslide (Nov 22, 2010)

Been riding for 22 years without a helmet.
With the exception of sbx racing.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

never know when the unsuspecting out of control goon is gonna take a sudden attack route right into your back binding, and slam your head into some covered up ice.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

51bombed said:


> never know when the unsuspecting out of control goon is gonna take a sudden attack route right into your back binding, and slam your head into some covered up ice.


along with the 23238498590 other ways you could slam your head and turn into a vegetable


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm glad to see the majority of people wear helmets. I don't care how good of a rider you are, there's always the other rider to worry about.


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't trust neither my own skills or the risk of people loosing control to ride without. Plus I think its comfortable, warm and looks great (depending on the helmet ofc) so I really don't see a reason not to.


----------



## Droid Axiom (Dec 9, 2010)

if anyone perusing through this thread happens to have a large dome (XL helmet status), and your helmet is super low profile, please pm me with details. Im researching for a low profile helmet the wont make my head look even bigger than it already is! suggestions and pics are greatly appreciated! thanks


----------

